# HomeMade SunShade for scope



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm proably way out in left field on this, heck i'm proably not even on the right field but on another forum I visit that deals with hitting targets at a very long range guys simply find PVC pipe that will snugly fit over there highly magnified scopes. I never knew what the advantage was until I tried it for myself and I was like :mg:


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks F.C.----any more out there??


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

i know a guy that cut down a picture of himself with an elk he killed and uses that as a sun shade.


----------



## ltpmja (Jan 24, 2009)

*idea*

Velcro and a plastic school folder cut to what ever size you like and it can be rotated on the sight wherever it is needed under $5


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

I have seen people use those fake plastic credit cards you get in mail, and a rubber band.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A buddy of mine took one of his black arrow tubes and cut a section out to just snap on and around the front of his scope and held it in place with a rubber band or velcro. I've also seen some people take playing cards and rubber band them on too. But the screw in sun shades are not all that expensive.


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, lots of ideas, wanted a screw in but cant find one to fit my sword, so I'm gonna FAB one up...ill post pics when done


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

tin can and rubber band


----------

